# Social Media?



## Fhyn_K (Mar 18, 2015)

Do any of you mayors use any form of social media? I ask because whenever I tell someone that I have no form of social media whatsoever- I do not count this forum as social media- they always react so surprised. I am probably old school in that I prefer to keep up with my friends via a phone call or setting up a lunch or outing, and yes, I still write letters. Is this really that uncommon?


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes! I use Facebook, Instagram, Tumblr, and Snapchat. I also have a Twitter, but I don't use it. However, I do write letters occasionally, and I would rather meet up in person.


----------



## kassie (Mar 18, 2015)

No, it's not completely uncommon. The only social media site I visit (and that's like... once every 3 months) is Tumblr. I don't see the point of Twitter at all and I got over Facebook years ago. I also write letters but I prefer to text / call instead.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 18, 2015)

I use Facebook but only in extremely rare instances.  I joined it before it really blew up and now there's so much "junk" on it and so many issues with the company as a whole that I tend to stay away from it.  It's really just so I can keep up with what my friends are doing, but I don't really communicate with them over it.

I understand how beneficial social media can be, it just hasn't been worth it for me to join a lot of SM sites.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm pretty active on twitter. Love it. I almost never use my facebook and tumblr.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 18, 2015)

I use social networking sites quite a lot now... But for work, not for pleasure.


----------



## Roshan (Mar 18, 2015)

hh


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 18, 2015)

I use Facebook regularly to keep in touch with my friends. I also use Snapchat, but mostly with my boyfriend.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 18, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> Do any of you mayors use any form of social media? I ask because whenever I tell someone that I have no form of social media whatsoever- I do not count this forum as social media- they always react so surprised. I am probably old school in that I prefer to keep up with my friends via a phone call or setting up a lunch or outing, and yes, I still write letters. Is this really that uncommon?



Writing letters is probably uncommon, yes. I get the same surprised looks when people find out I don't have a cell phone or Facebook account, or a twitter... but then again I have a billion Tumblrs so that probably makes up for it. I don't know if I'd count this forum as  "traditional" social media either... I'm with you on that one.

I keep in touch with most friends via skype though, to be honest. Many of them live very far away from me - like, across the country or in different countries altogether - so meeting up would be impossible, and those that DO live close enough aren't able to get together as often as we used to due to personal stuff that's come up. I really do love sitting down for coffee with my cousin when he's free, though. He's one of few people I interact with better offline than on.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

No, I refuse to use that rubbish.

I do have Steam, but I don't consider that nor Skype social media as for fb, twitter etc.


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 18, 2015)

Nope.  I only exist on various forums/message boards, and of course on Skype.  I used to be pretty active on Facebook but deactivated my account due to a creeper issue.


----------



## lauraplays1 (Mar 18, 2015)

I use instagram


----------



## kassie (Mar 18, 2015)

Oblivia said:


> Nope.  I only exist on various forums/message boards, and of course on Skype.  *I used to be pretty active on Facebook but deactivated my account due to a creeper issue.*



Same reason I deactivated mine. Facebook didn't mean much to me so it wasn't a big loss.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Mar 18, 2015)

I used to have a Facebook, but I deactivated it 2 years ago. I also had a Twitter, but I don't really know what happened to that. Right now the only way I keep in contact with my friends is through text message.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 18, 2015)

Does YouTube count? Aside from that no. Facebook and Twitter are boring to me.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 18, 2015)

No I hate social media xD I have a fb but it's used on rare occasions


----------



## Aestivate (Mar 18, 2015)

Not really. I prefer having contact with friends/family by text messages or e-mail.  I'm not really into the idea of daily harvesting messages on a ton of social networks from who most of are useless. I don't understand what hapenned to the _let's hangout at my place_ sentences, the only thing I hear nowadays is _give me your twitter/facebook/instagram/google+/ect._


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

i use tumblr a lot, sometimes twitter
i havnt written a letter in three years. lmao.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

You don't need to know what social media I use~


----------



## sheepie (Mar 18, 2015)

I use twitter to check up on my idols but I don't have an account for it, or any other social media aside from snapchat.  aaand i only have snapchat because my friend kept bugging me about it and it's easy to keep in touch with school buddies w/o the awkwardness of texting.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

honestly I like to really distance myself from facebook because all of my school bullies lurk in there. when I first joined I could only remember the horrible school memories. a wasted childhood I can never have back
also somehow that place makes me feel like a worthless loser...


----------



## Roshan (Mar 18, 2015)

hh


----------



## Rasha (Mar 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> No, I refuse to use that rubbish.
> 
> I do have Steam, but I don't consider that nor Skype social media as for fb, twitter etc.



weren't you on Gaiaonline? lol what happened to that?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 18, 2015)

I stopped using social media about half a year ago. Somehow by being visible for people who play no real neaningful role in my life, I felt more invisible then ever. Its like you hear things about people, how they are doing, what makes them happy, but only because they post it on a big ass place, so everybody can read it. Because lets face it, I`d never hear those things from people whom in some cases played big roles in my life in the past in real life. Thats so depressing. 

It creates a kind of imaginary world in which I have a social life and everytime I close the book (FaceBOOK haha, ugh) real life sinks in again, which empty as it is, feels even more emptier if you just illusioned yourself in believing there is more to it then there actually is.

Well, thats a somewhat depressing story, sorry for that.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> weren't you on Gaiaonline? lol what happened to that?



I don't really use that as social media, I replied with that on the thread because it said other forums as well.

And I'm not exactly active. I just log in and donate to the events sometimes, that's it


----------



## Beardo (Mar 18, 2015)

Boy, you know I'm all up on that instagram (im_a_libra_), twitter (___oswin___), and skype (adore.me.i.am.willam)


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 18, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Boy, you know I'm all up on that instagram (im_a_libra_), twitter (___oswin___), and skype (adore.me.i.am.willam)



"Adore Me I Am William" Oh my lord! I laughed so hard


----------



## Tao (Mar 18, 2015)

I have facebook and that's it.

I only use facebook to contact friends to ask if they wanna hang out or go on a game. I don't really talk on it and I'm pretty sure I've never posted a status.



I just don't see the point in it really. Why post a random status or twitter update? There's only a handful of people from my friends lists that will actually care about it and I'm probably going to talk to them myself anyway.

Does my entire friends list really need to know I ate some toast or watched TV? No.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't use any social media.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2015)

nah thats not uncommon. i have a friend like that and ive always wanted him to get a fb so we can talk on there but he doesnt want to get one so its w/e. we text sometimes but we kinda drifted apart cuz hes always busy with work and stuff like god how hard is it to just make a fb so u can post pics of urself and so i can see how ur doing and i can comment on em and he can add his other friends and share memories. i havent seen him for like 4 yrs now so like ???


----------



## oath2order (Mar 18, 2015)

Noiru said:


> No, I refuse to use that rubbish.
> 
> I do have Steam, but I don't consider that nor Skype social media as for fb, twitter etc.



TBT is a forum. Forums are social media. You call social media rubbish.

Noiru thinks TBT is rubbish confirmed.



00ToxicLove00 said:


> No I hate social media xD I have a fb but it's used on rare occasions



You must hate TBT since TBT is social media.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 18, 2015)

I use Snapchat & Facebook, with the latter only being for school related things & event planning


----------



## Tao (Mar 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> TBT is a forum. Forums are social media. You call social media rubbish.
> 
> Noiru thinks TBT is rubbish confirmed.
> 
> ...




Most people just don't think of or count forums as social media since it lacks a lot of the trash you tend to get on other popular social media.


I personally don't class them as the same thing since I enjoy forums, yet I want to gouge my eyes out if I spend longer than 2 minutes reading redundant facebook updates I don't care about by people I don't particularly care about.


Yes, surprisingly I'm fun at parties.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2015)

Tao said:


> Most people just don't think of or count forums as social media since it lacks a lot of the trash you tend to get on other popular social media.
> 
> 
> I personally don't class them as the same thing since I enjoy forums, yet I want to gouge my eyes out if I spend longer than 2 minutes reading redundant facebook updates I don't care about by people I don't particularly care about.
> ...



why add people on facebook you dont care about???


----------



## Jake (Mar 18, 2015)

the ones i use most are twitter, tumblr and facebook.
twitter is just to post random ****, fb is just to talk to friends, i stopped using it for everything else over a year ago, and tumblr is just to reblog stuff, i dont full in depth blog or post anything

i also have youtube (i just watch vids tho) and instagram (which i barely use), and snapchat (same as instagram) and skype (only talk to 2/3 ppl on there tho)


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 18, 2015)

I think I might be slightly addicted to Facebook. I go to twitter out of habit but there is usually nothing good on it


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a Facebook, Twitter and Tumblr. I use Tumblr the most but I just use it for cute and funny pictures. I don't use Facebook hardly at all and I only keep it because I can keep contact with certain events or people. Twitter I use sometimes but not as often as I used to. 

I use Skype the most but I don't count that as social media. I use Skype and texting to keep in contact with friends.


----------



## Tao (Mar 19, 2015)

yosugay said:


> why add people on facebook you dont care about???



Why not?



If the only thing I ever really use on the site is the chat box to ask friends "do you want to xxx?", does it really matter if I accept pretty much any friend request?


----------



## mynooka (Mar 19, 2015)

Tao said:


> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> If the only thing I ever really use on the site is the chat box to ask friends "do you want to xxx?", does it really matter if I accept pretty much any friend request?




True, but if you accept every person's friend request, then you're going to have to deal with every person's post, updates, etc.

But can't you change the settings so you only get updates from certain people?  I think there is an extension (Social Fixer) or maybe several that can help you dictate what shows up on your news feed that gets posted by other people.  Might be worth checking out.


----------



## ThatLancer (Mar 19, 2015)

I read stuff on Tumblr all the time, but I don't actually have an account of my own; I'm not sure if that counts. I prefer forums like these for talking to people online. If I'm talking to IRL friends, I call them or use Skype.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have FB, an inactive Twitter, Tumblr, and Pinterest. The only one I use on a regular basis is Pinterest cause I'm redecorating my apartment and am always looking for ideas. Plus, I like it better than most social media sites because there's a lot less drama and stupid people involved. I stopped going on FB because my news feed is full of nothing but pics of babies that I've seen a million times, and people who post selfies on a near daily basis. So, yeah, social media is not really my thing.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh, I'm on many. I have two very nice individuals working on my Tumblr at the moment, which is to be a website of my very own.


----------



## Tao (Mar 19, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I stopped going on FB because my news feed is full of nothing but pics of babies that I've seen a million times



That's one of my pet peeves for social media...Especially when that same person later complains about issues like pedophiles and other creepers taking pictures of their children. You really can't complain about strangers taking pictures of your kid when 10 minutes later you upload 40 pictures of your kid in the bath for the entire world to see.

Plus, baby humans are generally just ugly, useless, boring and they all look the same. I really can't feign enthusiasm over the 400th generic picture of a random baby doing something all children do at some point. It's might be interesting for the parents, but I honestly couldn't care. 


I would rather see pictures of kittens, they're way more interesting.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

I didnt know people considered IMVU social medial. I always just think it's a weird looking game.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 19, 2015)

oranges_ate_you said:


> I didnt know people considered IMVU social medial. I always just think it's a weird looking game.



I've been on IMVU before, and as awful as it looks, I met some decent people there. It's kinda like joining Club Penguin and expecting to find a super serious, sophisticated millionaire. It's unlikely, but the staff exist!


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I've been on IMVU before, and as awful as it looks, I met some decent people there. It's kinda like joining Club Penguin and expecting to find a super serious, sophisticated millionaire. It's unlikely, but the staff exist!



Really? I don't know why, but I always just assumed it was filled with teenagers looking to cyber :x


----------



## Bowie (Mar 19, 2015)

Aryxia said:


> Really? I don't know why, but I always just assumed it was filled with teenagers looking to cyber :x



Well, it is, and I do say that from experience, but some people just want to chat.


----------



## Tao (Mar 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I've been on IMVU before, and as awful as it looks, I met some decent people there. It's kinda like joining Club Penguin and expecting to find a super serious, sophisticated millionaire. It's unlikely, but the staff exist!




I tried it years ago and there were quite a few decent people on it (it must have been 9/10 years ago now).


I tried it last year to see if it was still worthwhile and all I could seem to find were people cyber sexing. I promptly uninstalled it.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 19, 2015)

Tao said:


> That's one of my pet peeves for social media...Especially when that same person later complains about issues like pedophiles and other creepers taking pictures of their children. You really can't complain about strangers taking pictures of your kid when 10 minutes later you upload 40 pictures of your kid in the bath for the entire world to see.
> 
> Plus, baby humans are generally just ugly, useless, boring and they all look the same. I really can't feign enthusiasm over the 400th generic picture of a random baby doing something all children do at some point. It's might be interesting for the parents, but I honestly couldn't care.
> 
> ...



Even worse:  when people tag a bunch of people in baby photos.  My newsfeed is always clogged with photos of my friends, but they aren't of my friends at all.  They're photos of their mom's college roommate's daughter's best friend's grandchild.  Ugh.


----------



## Lazybones (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't have any social media (like facebook, instagram, twitter, etc.) either because I've had a lot of issues with cyber bullying in the past.
I only just recently made a tumblr but I don't really consider that social media...

I have deviantart but that's kind of an "anon" thing (at least in my opinion anyway)


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 19, 2015)

I use Facebook, Tumblr, Snapchat, and Instagram.


----------



## matcha (Mar 19, 2015)

i use facebook, tumblr, and sometimes pinterest.

i only really lurk facebook, my newsfeed is full of the same unfunny meme and people who don't shut the **** up about their kids. from time to time i do get to see some delicious drama between people i know though. ☺


----------



## nintendoanna (Mar 20, 2015)

Probably every common social media I use, but I'm assuming it's because I'm a lot younger than most ACNL players. I use Instagram, Twitter, Snapchat, (occasionally) Tumblr, if I'm really bored, Pinterest.


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 20, 2015)

Snapchat is my lyfe.... snaps for dayzzzzzz


----------



## Benevoir (Mar 20, 2015)

I only use Pinterest (if that counts) mainly because my teacher suggested to my class to use that site for our portfolio. Otherwise I don't go on social media sites anymore.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 20, 2015)

Tao said:


> That's one of my pet peeves for social media...Especially when that same person later complains about issues like pedophiles and other creepers taking pictures of their children. You really can't complain about strangers taking pictures of your kid when 10 minutes later you upload 40 pictures of your kid in the bath for the entire world to see.
> 
> Plus, baby humans are generally just ugly, useless, boring and they all look the same. I really can't feign enthusiasm over the 400th generic picture of a random baby doing something all children do at some point. It's might be interesting for the parents, but I honestly couldn't care.
> 
> ...



Omg, I know. And it's even worse talking to them cause they think they're so much smarter than you cause they have a baby now. Ugh. Or when you mention it's like someone's birthday or whatever, and they comment, "Oh, awesome, my baby is 3 weeks old today!" And I'm just like, "Who even asked about that?"


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 20, 2015)

I use Facebook, Tumblr and I just got active on Snapchat. I really only send snaps to one friend.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 21, 2015)

idek why i have fb cuz i rlly dont use it anymore. ill go on it to look at pics of friends and stuff but now i mostly just use tumblr and instagram. esp instagram


----------



## matt (Mar 21, 2015)

I use Facebook to keep up to date with friends and upcoming Nintendo stuff


----------

